
Picture of Damage to Mars Curiosity Rover Wheel - SQL2219
https://mars.nasa.gov/msl-raw-images/msss/02732/mhli/2732MH0007700011002587E01_DXXX.jpg
======
gus_massa
An article with almost the same photo and some info:
[https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-curiosity-rover-popped-a-
whee...](https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-curiosity-rover-popped-a-wheelie-on-
mars/)

------
nabla9
The wheel is 0.5 m wide. Material is aluminum. 0.75 mm in the smooth surfaces.

